
Swift has a special category of “starter bugs” for newcomers - munchor
https://bugs.swift.org/browse/SR-1691?jql=resolution%20%3D%20Unresolved%20AND%20labels%20%3D%20StarterBug
======
flankstaek
Should get added to [http://up-for-grabs.net/](http://up-for-grabs.net/)

